# Hot weather advice



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi everyone!

Marley and I are living in Argentina, where summer appears to have arrived! By the weekend the temperature is going to reach 100 degrees I reckon. My problem is, Marley doesn't seem to be doing so well in the heat and wondered what advice anyone has, as he seems to be quite tired and not very hungry just now obviously he is drinking alot of water, but when I try to walk him we don't get very far before he starts panting and then I feel bad, so our walks are getting much shorter, but now I am worried he is not getting enough excercise. So I thought I would ask what you do and how your dogs cope with such warm weather.

Thanks!


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Living in North Carolina where our summertime temps sometimes reach 100+, I can tell you that Mandy pretty much doesn't even want to go outside (out of the air-conditioning). She loves to just lay around on the tile floor where it is cooler than the carpeting. We don't do walks much in the summer, as it is too hot and especially because the asphalt can be blistering on her feet!!! PLEASE be careful with Marley's feet on any paved surface, as it can damage his pads. They don't seem to need quite as much exercise in the summer, especially when they aren't eating as much.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Summers (and springs and early falls) are hellish here in Florida. It's only nice truly in December, January, and February- and SOME TIMES in November and March, but not always. My air conditioning is on today, and it's already unpleasant out for a walk in the sunshine at 8 20 AM.

We, basically, do nothing- we go nuts! We sit in the air conditioning all day and pace and moan until dark, then we take LONG walks. If you have access to a beach or shore, by all means, play in the water every day! It's the only way for daytime exercise here most of the year. Goldens hate hot weather... and so do I! 

We also do try indoor games... I'd even like a treadmill for my dogs some day.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

When it gets hot,I hose the dogs before going for a walk or make sure that they have access to a pond/lake or a beach for a quick deep!.I,also,make sure to bring water for them!.Walks are usually very early or late in the evening!.If you live in a city,beware of concret burns on their pads cos it extremely painful for them and check them,regularly!.


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah I do live in a city, what are concrete burns? What should I be looking out for? Marleys pads are slightly rough, is this normal. Is there anything I can do to prevent these concrete burns?


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

We get a bit hot and humid here in South Florida, too. We walk before sunrise and after sunset. If we go to the park we stay in the shade. We always carry water with us.. for us and the pups. Here at home I find they get hot a lot faster than they get tired. So when it is really hot they go out in the yard, play, come in.. chill on the tile and go back out. this goes on for about 3 or 4 times.. when the weather is nice they will stay out for an hour or so horsing around then come in and crash. Watch his tongue and his feet..


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I walk mine in the morning and evening after the hot has cooled down some.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Marleys mummy said:


> Yeah I do live in a city, what are concrete burns? What should I be looking out for? Marleys pads are slightly rough, is this normal. Is there anything I can do to prevent these concrete burns?


Rough pads are okay, but my German Shepherd mixes used to actually get blisters on their pads or they would sometimes actually partially come off. We would bandage their feet up for a few days until new pads developed. We learned VERY quickly not to be on hot asphalt in the summertime!!!


----------

